# Apple TV Jailbreak et "Mise en Mémoire"



## markup (7 Décembre 2012)

J'ai jaibreaké mon Apple TV 2 et quand je regarde un film que je vais chercher sur mon NAS, le film se bloque et affiche "mise en mémoire" avec la roue qui tourne pendant 5 à 10 secondes avant de reprendre et de se rebloquer 2 minutes après.

Avez vous une idée ce qu'il faut faire pour ne plus avoir se blocage avec "Mise en Mémoire" ?

Merci


----------



## Bubblefreddo (7 Décembre 2012)

Liaison wifi pas suffisamment performante?


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2012)

Salut

Je suis dans la même config que toi, mon atv2 saccade en wifi comme en filaire. Alors que le même film regardé depuis mon iPad ne coupe jamais. C'est l'atv qui n'est pas au point.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Décembre 2012)

J'ai aussi un ATV2 et aucun pb.
Comme test, j'ai déjà lu un film HD stocké sur mon Syno en même temps sur l'ATV et sur un DVICO Tvix et aucun des 2 ne saccadait...( je voulais voir la différence entre l'Atv en hdmi et et le tvix en YUV)
Il faudrait peut etre revoir la qualité du cablage
ou alors restaurer l'Atv et le rejailbreaker

@markup: ça saccade avec n'importe quel type format de film? Haute ou basse résolution?


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2012)

T'a du bol. Je suis plutôt déçu de mon achat. Elle saccade sur du divx et même sur certains podcast vidéo. J'ai pas trouvé de soluce à mon problème.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Décembre 2012)

Essaye de rapprocher l'Atv du nas, histoire de t'assurer que ce n'est pas un pb réseau.
Sinon quelle la version iOS que tu a JB et avec quel outil l'as tu fait?


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2012)

C'est ios 5.1 je crois. Je ne me souviens plus.


----------



## Noexicaise (10 Décembre 2012)

Idem ATV2 + Synology + XBMC = lecture sans problème jusqu'en 1080p....


----------



## wip (10 Décembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> T'a du bol. Je suis plutôt déçu de mon achat. Elle saccade sur du divx et même sur certains podcast vidéo. J'ai pas trouvé de soluce à mon problème.


As tu essayé en Ethernet ?


----------



## Lauange (10 Décembre 2012)

Ou et ca ne marche pas mieux. Ca saccade.


----------



## chewbidule (11 Décembre 2012)

As-tu essayé de redémarrer l'aTV, car le redémarrage libère de l'espace mémoire, du moins avec aTV flash (black) dans l'onglet maintenance...
Pour ma part, pas de pb avec la lecture (réseau câblé, DD WD mybook world) en revanche pas possible de lire un Blu-ray par exemple ou film en THD car l'aTV 2 n'est pas assez puissante pour ça..


----------



## Lauange (11 Décembre 2012)

Oui, tout essayé mais rien a faire. Je fais avec mais je ne recommande pas ce produit.


----------



## Etienne000 (18 Mars 2013)

Même problème chez moi...


----------

